# Fuji Altamira fans out there?



## cyclingBuddy

Hey guys! I would like to share with you my reborn 2012 Fuji Altamira 2.0 

Here are the components:
Frame: 2012 Fuji Altamira 2.0
Size: M/L (effective size is 56cm)
Wheels: ENVE 45 custom-built with DT Swiss 180 ceramic bearings
Handlebar: ENVE compact 42cm
Stem: ENVE 100mm
Seatpost: ENVE zero offset 31.6mm
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Groupset: Shimano Dura-Ace 9000
Crankset: Rotor 130BCD with 53/39 QRings
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Stainless Steel

Bike was built by my mentor Ed Gabon and most upgraded components were bought from Two Hubs Boutique in Foothill Ranch CA. Check out their website: twohubs.com and you will have a blast. 

Thanks for your time and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Mr645

My 2012 Altamira has been a great bike. My first road bike and I have done everything from night time Urban rides to a century ride and it's been comfortable, fast and a solid bike. It's a custom build, Altamira SE frame set with a combination of 105/Ultegra drivetrain, FSA crank and Oval 330 wheels.
I am at about 1800 miles, replaced the stock tires with Michelin Pro 4 Endurance and that's about it. My LBS has made a few adjustments and a slight truing of the front wheel, but other than that, I just ride it and wash it.


----------



## porfirio

Happen to be in the market for one ("upgrading" from Grand Fondo). Can I ask how tall you guys are & what size your ride?


----------



## cyclingBuddy

Mr645: thanks for sharing your experience on your Altamira. In my opinion, it's an excellent bike. That's why i decided to customize mine after riding it almost 1000 miles stock. Great handling, great for climbing and not bad on sprints too  by the way, i like your BoB frame... i wish i had that. Lol

Porfirio: i am 5' 11" and about 176 lbs. I ride a M/L frame. It's manufacturer's size is 53 but it's effective size is a 56cm. I had to switch to a zero offset seatpost (the stock came with an offset of 25mm) and changed my stem from 120mm to 100mm. It rides excellent now. Anyway, if you decide to go with the Altamira from the Gran Fondo, it will be a more aggressive frame and i hope you will like it as much as i love my Altamira.


----------



## idgitman

I agree with cyclingBuddy the frame does ride larger that the stated size, perhaps it’s the long top tube. I tried to ride the M/L and it felt like the bike was riding me...LOL

I'm 5'8 and against my manly ego, sized down to the M 50cm, it still was ill set setup for me, I have an avg torso, arm/leg proportions. Even though it’s a 50cm the stock build, still didn’t leave me feeling in control; well, that’s compared to my 2010 52cm Fuji Cross Pro.

But I’m happy to announce that that after nearly rebuilding the bike I’m in heaven. I’ll post pics, details, and explain when I get a chance. 

Thanks for creating the forum CyclingBuddy,
-Idgit


----------



## Mr645

I am 5'7" and tried several 52cm bikes that fit well from the hips to the toes, but felt cramped from the hips to the fingers. The Altamira with the longer reach, size S/M fit me perfect right out of the box. After 6 months and 1800+ miles I may change the step from a 100mm to a 90. But overall the longer reach has been perfect for me. 

I ended up with the frame because the bike frame was damaged in shipping to the store, it was an Altamira 3.0 with a Red and black frame. The stock frame was on back order so Fuji sent an Altamira SE frame set as a replacement. The black on black was only sold as a frame set and is the same frame as the Altamira 1.0 and Team Geox Frameset, just with different paint.


----------



## idgitman

In terms of fit, I've change to a 90mm 0 rise in the stem and a 0 setback seatpost.
As soon as I get the right bearing, I'll also be changing ton 170mm cranks. 

And man... That murdered out frame is wicked, I like the black one white too, and with those envy wheels... Sick!


----------



## mannymerc

Im debating still on what bike should I buy next, and the altamira is a great candidate, one of the local dealers owner is my personal friend and sells me the bikes at cost. so more than likely I will be riding a fuji with full campy very soon.


----------



## idgitman

Nice. Never used Campy before, but I hear it's top notch stuff. Just be sure to test ride the actual frame. Its best if you can ride first. I went thru 7bikes at performance, a combo of diff sizes and SST, Altamira, and one Fondo for kicks.

Also be carful to make sure if you change cranks they will fit. I am chaging to a bb386evo crankset. I was under the impression that press fit 86 and bb386 were the same, close, but not the same. 386 evo will not fit without special bearings that appearently only Enduro makes for Rotor. Press fit 30 bottom brackets will not work. Fsa has a bb386 to bb86 adapter bb, but it only will work with the 2014 bb386evo cranksets, not the 2012/13 kforce lights as i have. So you either have to stick with the 24mm spindle based cranks or new fsa or Rotor who was a special bottem bracket made by enduro (bb4130, aka 41mm bore 30mm spindle), bb386 is either 44 or 46mm bore


----------



## cyclingBuddy

idgitman said:


> In terms of fit, I've change to a 90mm 0 rise in the stem and a 0 setback seatpost.
> As soon as I get the right bearing, I'll also be changing ton 170mm cranks.
> 
> And man... That murdered out frame is wicked, I like the black one white too, and with those envy wheels... Sick!



Idgitman, thank you very much. I'm happy you like the set up. I am crazy about ENVE Composites and it well matched the color of my frame (I actually think ENVE matches with anything... Lol) so I went all out ENVE. It looks very clean. My friend and mentor who built the bike keeps on telling me my bike looks like a $10K bike even if it's not. Lol. 

I agree on your advice to ride the bike before buying one. I also got my bike off the rack from Performance but had to change everything else except the frame and BB. 

I am happy that you guys are keeping this forum going... Looking foward to seeing your bike's photo soon! 

Enjoy the ride


----------



## cyclingBuddy

mannymerc said:


> Im debating still on what bike should I buy next, and the altamira is a great candidate, one of the local dealers owner is my personal friend and sells me the bikes at cost. so more than likely I will be riding a fuji with full campy very soon.


That is cool mannymerc! Getting anything at cost is amazing... Now you can splurge on your components  Campy is great, especially on Italian frames... Your Fuji will look awesome with it. I wanted to go with Super Record 11 titanium groupset but the price was just too much. Maybe when I get an Italian frame years from now. But for now, the Dura Ace 9000 gruppo with Rotor QRings and crankset are the best I have ridden... I just love them. Let us know how that goes for you! Good luck!


----------



## cyclingBuddy

Mr645 said:


> I am 5'7" and tried several 52cm bikes that fit well from the hips to the toes, but felt cramped from the hips to the fingers. The Altamira with the longer reach, size S/M fit me perfect right out of the box. After 6 months and 1800+ miles I may change the step from a 100mm to a 90. But overall the longer reach has been perfect for me.
> 
> I ended up with the frame because the bike frame was damaged in shipping to the store, it was an Altamira 3.0 with a Red and black frame. The stock frame was on back order so Fuji sent an Altamira SE frame set as a replacement. The black on black was only sold as a frame set and is the same frame as the Altamira 1.0 and Team Geox Frameset, just with different paint.



Mr645, i envy you even more. That BoB frame is amazing. I saw one built bike on the rack months after I bought mine and drooled over it. Lol. You're right, only Altamira 1.0's come in BoB. If my memory serves me right, the 1.0 is stiffer and a little lighter than 2.0's and beyond. So that's a steal for your money. I wish my frame came in damaged too they would replace it as well... JK


----------



## idgitman

cyclingBuddy said:


> I am happy that you guys are keeping this forum going... Looking foward to seeing your bike's photo soon!
> 
> Enjoy the ride


NP, There isn't , well at least I couldn't find it when I was doing research on the Altamira too may forums dedicated to just the Altamira, and more importantly the store versions. So I really appreciate a forum where the participants bike has a level of components that I can understand and afford if I wanted to try.

Apparently, my pics are too high a resolution, here's a screen grab from a Century I did at the end of the summer the weekend after I picked up my Altamira.


----------



## cyclingBuddy

idgitman said:


> NP, There isn't , well at least I couldn't find it when I was doing research on the Altamira too may forums dedicated to just the Altamira, and more importantly the store versions. So I really appreciate a forum where the participants bike has a level of components that I can understand and afford if I wanted to try.
> 
> Apparently, my pics are too high a resolution, here's a screen grab from a Century I did at the end of the summer the weekend after I picked up my Altamira.
> 
> View attachment 289439


Looking good in that Altamira idgitman! Thanks for posting your photo. That is a cool set up you have there! How do you like your aero Cosmics? I am actually looking for a new wheelset for my wife's bike and the Mavics crossed my mind too... I want to get her a good one as she said she will get my beloved ENVEs if i don't find her a good set! Lol 

Anyway, I agree on what you said about the lack of forums on the Altamira... Hopefully we will be able to help other guys looking to know more about Fuji bikes.


----------



## idgitman

The Cosmics are a good wheel set for the $$ if you want Aero with a moderate depth. The only cautions for her, would be crosswinds if that's a factor in your local. The only other to heads up and this is pure preference. 

1. the weight is is heavier at the rim, because of the carbon fairing. So, they are not a great sprinting wheel, because it takes some effort to get them up to speed, but once they are...

2. They do produce some white noise, I always think and quiet luxury car is on my wheel...LOL. You can def hear them slicing through the wind.

3. They are not the lightest wheelset, if weight is a factor, I think the com in a 1750g+\-


----------



## porfirio

I have joined the Altamira club! Having experience w/a Grand Fondo, the Altamira rides really low but it feels far more lively than the GF. As a triathlete, I think riding lower has the benefit of buliding core strength (compare a tri bike fit where your upper body just lays around). At 5'9, the 55 ("large") seem to be the best fit.

I got the 2.0 LE which comes w/the 527 wheel set. These, which I will keep as my everyday wheels, are lighter than the 300's I used w/the GF. seem more stiff but I'm sure the frame is "contributing" 

Can't wait until tomorrow morning (6am!) for my first real ride!


----------



## porfirio

Hope this thread isn't dead...

First ride on the Altamira this morning. Made it into work in 40 minutes over a 12 hilly-mile route that I always take. Came in 5 minutes faster than my usual time. Gotta be the bike (along w/my enthusiasm I'm sure)!


----------



## idgitman

porfirio said:


> Hope this thread isn't dead...
> 
> First ride on the Altamira this morning. Made it into work in 40 minutes over a 12 hilly-mile route that I always take. Came in 5 minutes faster than my usual time. Gotta be the bike (along w/my enthusiasm I'm sure)!


Nice and Congrats I'm missing my Altamira, I put it up for the winter for completion of upgrades, wrapped my new 3T Ltd Bars this weekend with Fizik performance tape, who a pain, the padding makes it difficult to work with. 

I rode my Fuji Cross pro on a 25mi training route that I do on Sundays, don't laugh at the 25mi, it has 1200ft climbing gain... LOL 
I normally do it 7-10 faster on the Altamira. So Yep, part excitement and mostly Bike  .


----------



## idgitman

*My Altamira - 2013 2.0 LE*

Alright, I have a few minutes on my hands and re-sized a couple of pics.

Details on my Altamira:

2013 2.0 LE (Performance Limited Edition)
- C5 Carbon Frame
- Ultegra Shift/Brake Levers
- Ultegra Front/Rear derailleurs

Well, That's what's left of the original bike, Now for the...

Upgrades:
- 2013 Mavic Cosmic Carbone Sl wheelset
- Michelin Pro 4 endurance tires 
- Ultegra 11-28 cassete
- 3T Carbon LTD 44cm ergonova bars
- Fizik Proformance Tacky black bar tape
- 3T iconic 0 Seat post (Stealth black)
- 3T Team 90mm stem (Stealth black)
- Fizik R3 Arione Team Sky edition (Stealth Black on Black)
- FSA K-Force Light brake set
- FSA K-Force Light BB386evo 170mm crankset
- Enduro BB4130 Bottom bracket
- Time Xpresso 8 carbon pedals
- Bontragger Carbon RXL bottle cages

The cranks aren't installed yet, waiting to get the correct loctite for the Bottom bracket and then have the bottom bracket pressed in, may get it done this weekend. 

I just wrapped the bars this past weekend.


----------



## cyclingBuddy

idgitman said:


> The Cosmics are a good wheel set for the $$ if you want Aero with a moderate depth. The only cautions for her, would be crosswinds if that's a factor in your local. The only other to heads up and this is pure preference.
> 
> 1. the weight is is heavier at the rim, because of the carbon fairing. So, they are not a great sprinting wheel, because it takes some effort to get them up to speed, but once they are...
> 
> 2. They do produce some white noise, I always think and quiet luxury car is on my wheel...LOL. You can def hear them slicing through the wind.
> 
> 3. They are not the lightest wheelset, if weight is a factor, I think the com in a 1750g+\-


Thanks for your detailed input on the Cosmics idgitman! I appreciate it. I don't think my wife will go for this since weight is her #1 priority at this point... I would go for this wheelset though


----------



## cyclingBuddy

porfirio said:


> Hope this thread isn't dead...
> 
> First ride on the Altamira this morning. Made it into work in 40 minutes over a 12 hilly-mile route that I always take. Came in 5 minutes faster than my usual time. Gotta be the bike (along w/my enthusiasm I'm sure)!


Congrats on making a great decision porfirio! Welcome to the proud Altamira owners club! Lol  

This thread is not dead yet. I just wasn't able to check it for a few days as the schedule has been hectic. Anyway, i'm glad idgitman has been actively posting... Much appreciated. 

I'm glad you enjoy your bike... Keep riding and you will shave more than 5 minutes off your time...


----------



## cyclingBuddy

Thanks for sharing the upgrades on your Altamira idgitman! Awesome! It looks sicker! Well-thought and nicely blended into your frame! If you guys lived in SoCal, we could all ride together... Go Team Fuji! Altamira is IT!


----------



## porfirio

I was able to do a 22 rolling hill-miler this morning on my commute. Now I know for certain that the Altamira has a superior ride quality over the Grand Fondo. Interestingly, no sore back & I in fact feel less beat-up. I reckon it may have something to do w/the bike's overall efficiency... this is code for... THE BIKE IS FAST & SO MUCH FUN TO RIDE!


----------



## cyclingBuddy

porfirio said:


> I was able to do a 22 rolling hill-miler this morning on my commute. Now I know for certain that the Altamira has a superior ride quality over the Grand Fondo. Interestingly, no sore back & I in fact feel less beat-up. I reckon it may have something to do w/the bike's overall efficiency... this is code for... THE BIKE IS FAST & SO MUCH FUN TO RIDE!


LOL! Cool! I have always thought of the Gran Fondo being a better ride as it has a longer head tube; so you are in a more upright riding position. And for that reason alone, I am happy I got the Altamira because I like to ride a bit more aggresively. Not as aggressive as having the SST as I like to do a lot of hills when I ride.

Thanks for pointing that out porfirio. Must be one of the reasons why the Altamira is Fuji's "flagship" and top bike, huh?


----------



## porfirio

cyclingBuddy said:


> LOL! Cool! I have always thought of the Gran Fondo being a better ride as it has a longer head tube; so you are in a more upright riding position. And for that reason alone, I am happy I got the Altamira because I like to ride a bit more aggresively. Not as aggressive as having the SST as I like to do a lot of hills when I ride.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out porfirio. Must be one of the reasons why the Altamira is Fuji's "flagship" and top bike, huh?


Flagship for sure. I still wonder (haven't found anything on line) why there's no internal cable routing. I know the cross versions have it, but not the regular roadies. Could it be that they don't want to compromise shifting? It is a little annoying that the cables are exposed.


----------



## idgitman

Hey Gang, I found this old post and thought I share, since the same was recently a mystery to me and my LBS bike tech. 

Enjoy



jonstringer said:


> I'm convinced that I am ridiculous for asking this question. I am planning on purchasing a 2011 carbon road bike kitted with ultegra 6700. Shimano uses the BB86. I don't want the ultegra on the bike, I'd like to swap it for Sram Force. Sram uses BB30 BB technology. So... Will the frame be able to accommodate the different Bottom Bracket system? The bike I want is the 2011 Fuji Altamira 2.0. Here is a link to the specs:
> 
> Fuji Bikes - USA Archive
> 
> Before I purchase this bike I'd like to make sure it can be set up with sram. my training bike is sram, and i'm afraid i'm not talented enought to fluently use two different groupsets.
> 
> jon


I'm sure you've figured this out by now, but if not...

I offer this suggestion. First if you choose a a BB30 crankset you have to ensure that it has an 86.5mm spindle legnth. Std BB30 i think is designed for 68mm BB Shells.

For your altamira BB86, you can not use a std BB30 68mm crankset the spindle will not be long enough. So that leaves your with either 24mm spindle cranksets or BB386evo.

BB86 and BB386evo are *NOT* the same, I almost found out the hard way. BB/PF86 is based on the shimano std of 86.5mm wide bb shell and a 24mm spindle. BB386evo is base on a 86.5 wide bb shell but for a 30mm spindle. So, BB386 annotation stands for 30mm spindle, 86.5mm shell. PF86 is 24mm spindle 86.5 shell.

There is a solution if you want to upgrade to a BB386evo crankset. The issue is that on a BB386evo bb shell the bore opening is i think 46mm, on the BB/PF86 its only 41mm. The issue with a crankset with a 30mm spindle is that the bearing cups take up a certain amount of space and then you have the bearings, which is why, generally the 41mm PF86 opening can only accomodate the 24mm crank spindle. 

However there is hope, Enduro bearings the maker of the bearings for the Rotor cranks which is based of the 30mm spindles makes a bearing that the bearing cup is integrated with the bearing body, and there by allowing the extra clearance need for the 30mm spindle.

The part is BB4130 or 41mm opening (PF86) 30mm Bearing opening (PF30). Originally these bearings came in black and red, however I have only been able to fined them in steel silver lately, I hear that there is also a ceramic version that yellow/gold in color, but the also cost in the $180-200plus range.

Hope this helps.

PS

If you still riding your altamira there is a new forum that started recently...
Fuji Altamira fans out there?


----------



## Mr645

There is a lot of compatability between Sram and Shimano. Perhaps you can keep the Ultegra cranks and use Sram derailuers, shifters and such


----------



## Mr645

Just a pick of my 2012 Altamira with the Enve wheels. Amazing how much easier the bike goes forward in windy conditions compared to the Oval wheels


----------



## jsigone

CX version count?


Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr


Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr


dirty switchbacks by jsig1, on Flickr


----------



## idgitman

jsigone said:


> CX version count?
> 
> 
> Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> dirty switchbacks by jsig1, on Flickr


Hells Yeah!!! It's and Altamira ain't it! LOL Welcome jsig1, looks great !


----------



## idgitman

Looking good MR645! I like what's the depth on those? Man, I get the shivers everytime I see your frame...


----------



## cyclingBuddy

idgitman said:


> Looking good MR645! I like what's the depth on those? Man, I get the shivers everytime I see your frame...


Nice one Mr645! Love the ENVE SES 3.4s! BoB all the way! Sick! Excellent choice in wheels and set up... I'm sure you're loving the roll... I hope you got the tubulars as they have a much better roll compared to the clinchers. What hubs do you have? The Chris Kings or DT Swiss? 

Idgitman, if im not mistaken, the ENVEs that Mr645 has 35mm depth in the front wheel and 45mm in the rear. Much better handling in crosswinds compared to my 45s... The nice thing about those wheels is that they make ANY bike bad a*s. I also agree that the BoB frame Mr645 is awesome! By the way, how's your Altamira coming along? All done? 

Thanks also for sharing the post on the BB86, 386, 30 etc...


----------



## Mr645

Thanks for the kind words. I really enjoy my bike, even though those Evne wheels were demo's that I had to give back after an hour. 
I think they were tubular and had Vittorio slicks on them. They seemed to add about 1mph to my speed in heavy winds, and that's considering that I ode the route with the Oval 330 wheels first.

If I did buy them, I would be even faster peddling from the wife after she found out how much they cost.


----------



## idgitman

Mr645 said:


> Thanks for the kind words....
> 
> If I did buy them, I would be even faster peddling from the wife after she found out how much they cost.


LOL I hear you on that. Glad I'm not married at this moment. In fact I only ended up getting the Altamira because I bought my girl friend a WSD GT it has Ultegra everything, Mavic wheels, and Richie carbon all over the place. Funny thing is, I got the bike at a steal for $600 from a would be Tri-athlete... Problem was I couldn't let her have a better bike that me, considering this was her first bike, my ego just wouldn't let it ride. To even further compound matters, the My stock Altamira was just marginally a one-up, so The I just had to blow it out the water and just replace everything so it was clear that my bike is better...LOL So, as my buddy puts it, her $600 bike + my ego ended up costing me about $4500...SMH, and mind you, I was happy as a Lark on my Fuji Cross Pro...LOL


----------



## idgitman

cyclingBuddy said:


> ...By the way, how's your Altamira coming along? All done?
> 
> Thanks also for sharing the post on the BB86, 386, 30 etc...


No problem, I wish I had been educated about all the different Bottom Bracket standards and the specs regarding each, I'd be riding my bike, well if it weren't for the snow and ice, and fridgid temps here in DC...

But to answer your question , no, I have not had the bearing s pressed in yet, The unexpected snow down south has slowed my shipment of Loctite. As i had stated about the enduro bearings about the bearing cup being part of the bearing to accommodate the 30mm bb386evo spindle if the bearings ever go bad the whole bear which includes the integrated steel cup has to be replaced. So I chose a special loctite (609) that's for applications that will need to be serviced/taken out opposed to the loctite 480 that's recommended for the bottom brackets that have independent bearings and bearing cup, where the bearings can be replaced/service d with out removing the cups.

It's on its way now, it got stuck in Atlanta coming from Florida.


----------



## cyclingBuddy

jsigone said:


> CX version count?
> 
> 
> Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> dirty switchbacks by jsig1, on Flickr


Nice photos jsig1! Yes, the CX counts. It is still very much an Altamira!  i envy the clean downtube (no wires) and i like the color! I am hoping to try the CX version or just Cyclocross itself. Really intrigued about the fun it can give us who are hooked on cycling...

Welcome to the Fuji Altamira club and keep riding! Thanks for sharing your photos! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## jsigone

thanks, frame is routed for Di2 in case I ever want to make it an electric dirt bike LOL but internal cable route do look good. But I'm happy with the SRAM force. Only thing I might really change to the shifting group is swap out the force rear D for a Wifli version so I can run a 30 or 32t cassette. 36x28 might not be low enough....I'll know more after tomorrow ring around Palomar Mt tomorrow.


----------



## idgitman

jsigone said:


> 36x28 might not be low enough....I'll know more after tomorrow ring around Palomar Mt tomorrow.


I guess you are referring to 36t front chain ring and 28t largest rear cog? If so, your probrably right, thought about going compact? that way you'd get a 34t in the front, and if you still want to go more teeth in the back that would just better your low gear chances...

I have a 2010 Fuji Cross Pro that I ride more on road than cross, but I recently put compact front rings on and am glad I did so. The only draw back is little to big chain ring shifting, the tooth diff is higher by 6, so I find that I have to manually trim the rear by 1 or 2 before shifting the front...


----------



## idgitman

cyclingBuddy said:


> By the way, how's your Altamira coming along? All done?


I got the Bearings pressed in and with great excitement rushed home to install the Crankset...
Well, you can probably tell by how I started this that it wasn't successful. Long story short, The FSA tech apparently knew what he was talking about when he said that the version of the BB386evo k-force lights that I have wouldn't work, they bind to the point they don’t rotate when partially tightening them. He did say that there was a machining oversight that they corrected in a later version and is accommodated for in the new 2014s.
For the older version the spindle has to be etched '...BB86/30’ mine is etched 'BB30/86', based on what happened, I would say the spindle is too short. prob by .5mm. probably since when using the crankset on a BB30 frame, FSA has adapters to take up the extra space, or the spindle my not be exactly 86.5mm, or that BB86 may need a little extra clearance than a true BB386, could be the way the BB shell is situated...?

Anyways, it didn’t work, so I'm waiting to see if Wiggle will have a %off coupon that I can apply to the 2014 FSA K-force. At $621 I need all the help I can get, I didn’t plan on spending that much $$ on a crank set, plus the cost of bearings, and labor to get them pressed in.
Had I known I would have just kept my original bearings and put in a Dura-Ace and saved $250+.

Oh well, Hope this helps so you all don’t fall into the same pit


----------



## jsigone

idgitman said:


> I guess you are referring to 36t front chain ring and 28t largest rear cog? If so, your probrably right, thought about going compact? that way you'd get a 34t in the front, and if you still want to go more teeth in the back that would just better your low gear chances...


My super6 is setup w/ 50/34 which is fine, I can adjust the cassette per ride type 11/23, 11/25 or 12/27 for climbing only days. In most cases I'd be in either ring most of the time. The CX bike is in between that world where I shift allot more in the larger rings to stay in the RPM range I want. It would be allot cheaper to put a 34 on and call it a day but I need more range for the stuff I'm up against, going from 36x28 to 34x28 might not be enough. Saturday I did Nate Harrison grade on Palomar Mt (think Tour of CA if you're not local) is 2hrs at average of 9.4% climb. MANY steeper ups in there where I was pulling on the top of the bars for leverage just to turn the pedals. I refused to walk:thumbsup: and can't stand in most section either or tires will slip.

Bike Ride Profile | CX half ring around Palomar Mt near Escondido | Times and Records | Strava


half way up Nates pano by jsig1, on Flickr


up up and away....err more ups by jsig1, on Flickr


around 4100ft on nate harrison grade by jsig1, on Flickr


chilly above 5k ft by jsig1, on Flickr


clear views to downtown san diego from Palomar Mt by jsig1, on Flickr


Overlooking southgrade by jsig1, on Flickr


----------



## idgitman

*BB86 BB386evo Compatibility - FSA Cranksets*

*This Just in:
*
Just recieved confirmation from FSA. So 30mm spindle 86.5wide cranksets are now an opption, so long as you use the Enduro BB4130/FSA BB86 / 386EVO ADAPTER, part #200-3216 Bottom Brackets and either 2014 FSA BB386evo (Gossomer,Team,SLK,K-force) or Rotor3D/3D+ cranksets.

*From FSA:
*



Patrik Zuest


<tbody>

</tbody>12:33 PM (19 minutes ago)



























to me










<tbody>

</tbody> 

<tbody>

</tbody>




The 2014 cranksets are all BB86 compatible. The machining change was specifically for the standard 5-arm style cranksets.

As for the Di2 compatibility. This is another thing that was done from day one on those cranks, and there isn’t a non-di2 version of the crankset. It works perfectly with non-Di2 systems so no need to worry there either. You should be perfectly ok. If you get the crank and for some reason it is not BB86 compatible, let me know and we will make sure you are taken care of. I fully stand behind the info I am giving you on this one.

Patrik Zuest
Tech Services
Full Speed Ahead
12212 Cyrus Way
Mukilteo, WA 98275
Phone: 425 488 8653
Direct: 425 320 3097
Fax: 425 489 1082


----------



## idgitman

Guess What I just ordered...?


Found them here in America and $120 cheaper than on Wiggle... Thankyou Google for search results when we're sometimes not sure what we're searching for...LOL

I found them at the below site for $499









https://bicyclebuys.com/item/1577136PART/fsa-k-force-light-carbon-crankset-bb386-evo-black

They also have the Race colors too, since I already have a good amount of red on the frame, I dont want to add anymore. I wanna be as much as I can be a part of team BoB like Mr645...LOL


----------



## idgitman

Ok so, I guess everyone has either been extremley busy out on training rides or you're out Christmas shopping for new bling for your Altamiras...

Anybody getting any cool bling for your Altamiras?

Thinking about getting on of the new KMC chains (Black and Red) -KMC x10SL DLC 2.0


----------



## PFB

Just got my 2013 Altamira 1.1 two weeks ago and love it. Got it at Performance and joined their "club" to get 10% back in store credit. It has taken some getting used to the DuraAce di2, but I love the way the bike rides. I looked around for a long time and in the end this bike represented the best bang for the buck AND had an exceptional ride. I used my credit to get a bigger cassette over the 11-25 because I live in the foothill mountains. I am still getting used to the bike, but I think I am gonna need a zero setback post to go with the 100mm stem. I am 5'10. Its my first time with carbon 46mm wheels. They do make a hum in the wind and with a crosswind like to today of 8-10mph with gusts of 18mph you had better not take your hands off the bars. They definitely catch some crosswinds. I hope this thread sparks more and continues to show more people how the brand has moved so far away from the low end walmart type bike market it was in less than 10 years ago. Ride safe friends.


----------



## PFB

idgitman said:


> Nice. Never used Campy before, but I hear it's top notch stuff. Just be sure to test ride the actual frame. Its best if you can ride first. I went thru 7bikes at performance, a combo of diff sizes and SST, Altamira, and one Fondo for kicks.
> 
> Also be carful to make sure if you change cranks they will fit. I am chaging to a bb386evo crankset. I was under the impression that press fit 86 and bb386 were the same, close, but not the same. 386 evo will not fit without special bearings that appearently only Enduro makes for Rotor. Press fit 30 bottom brackets will not work. Fsa has a bb386 to bb86 adapter bb, but it only will work with the 2014 bb386evo cranksets, not the 2012/13 kforce lights as i have. So you either have to stick with the 24mm spindle based cranks or new fsa or Rotor who was a special bottem bracket made by enduro (bb4130, aka 41mm bore 30mm spindle), bb386 is either 44 or 46mm bore


Sram Exogram GXP with GXP bottom bracket also work in a BB86 frame.


----------



## idgitman

Nice PFB, and welcome... and yeah, those cross wind can be a beast...LOL

Post pix when you get a chance...


----------



## idgitman

Thought about that, but wanted to cause myself great headache, with compatibility issues, pay more, oh and try out the the whole 30mm spindle thing...LOL 

The 2014 K force hasnt arrived yet, but I have high hopes that it will be all that I wished for.


----------



## idgitman

Hey... been quiet in here...K-Force finally came, looks great, haven't had a chance to ride it yet...
View attachment 291101



View attachment 291103


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Also looking forward to seeing more pics. I have an Altamira 1.0 from 2 years ago with the fluro yellow lettering. At first I hated the lettering (they actually shipped the 1.0 to me by mistake when I ordered the lower end white-lettered one instead, but said I could just keep it if I wanted at the same price). Now I love the fluro yellow and wouldn't change a thing.

One thing I noticed about the Altamira, a bike "designed for stage racing" is that it is so absolutely compliant where it needs to be because of the tiny seat stays among other things. By comparison, my prior race bike just absolutely beats me up on rides longer than 75 miles, and I can really tell the difference now between the two. It is such a dramatic difference. 

It does take a little getting used to deep carbon in relation to wind. Eventually, it just seems normal though and you're fine except in the worst conditions. 

I just ordered these to compliment the fluro yellow of my Altamira: 

» 1-_MG_6903 Wheelworks.co.nz ? Handbuilt wheels

Should look amazing. Will post pics in 10 days when they arrive. 



PFB said:


> Just got my 2013 Altamira 1.1 two weeks ago and love it. Got it at Performance and joined their "club" to get 10% back in store credit. It has taken some getting used to the DuraAce di2, but I love the way the bike rides. I looked around for a long time and in the end this bike represented the best bang for the buck AND had an exceptional ride. I used my credit to get a bigger cassette over the 11-25 because I live in the foothill mountains. I am still getting used to the bike, but I think I am gonna need a zero setback post to go with the 100mm stem. I am 5'10. Its my first time with carbon 46mm wheels. They do make a hum in the wind and with a crosswind like to today of 8-10mph with gusts of 18mph you had better not take your hands off the bars. They definitely catch some crosswinds. I hope this thread sparks more and continues to show more people how the brand has moved so far away from the low end walmart type bike market it was in less than 10 years ago. Ride safe friends.


----------



## Quico12

Looks mean! Great col
or and components. How much does it weigh?


----------



## idgitman

Quico12 said:


> Looks mean! Great col
> or and components. How much does it weigh?


Hey Quico12, welcome..., Which post are you replying to?


----------



## idgitman

Whats up Altamirians...LOL

So I ordered a couple trinkets. I did end up getting the KMC X10SL DLC 2.0 chain. 

My Thoughts:
It's not worth the $$ for the advertised weight savings, if you already have a stock KMC chain.

Stock chain = 247g
X10SL out the box = 253g (Advertised weight was 241g)
X10SL length adjusted(8 links removed) 231g 

So, was 16g worth $90, No, but it is a great looking chain, For me has both Show and Go, so its a Keeper . Also got my lady the the Pink lady edition for her WSD GT bike, some pink camo bar tape, and a pair of Schwalbe Ultremo-ZX Evo tires in pink...


----------



## daness40

New here. Quick shot of my Altamira SE


----------



## idgitman

Fire...! I like the shallow Cosmics too, didn't know they had those. I think my next set of wheels will be tubulars... maybe Mavic R-Sys SLR or SSC Tubulars


----------



## idgitman

And I'm back to near square one, well for a few more days, waiting for the Park Press tool HHP-3...

So I did get the 2014 FSA K-forces, only thing, they were not compatible with the rotor 4130 bottom bracket I had installed. So I bought the tools so I can do it myself.

I have the FSA BB386evo adapter bottom bracket, which FSA guaranteed to work...

I noticed that the FSA bb housing is much deeper that the Rotor(enduro) I wonder, if the bearing life will be increased, since the way they achieved being able to stuff a 30mm spindle in the 41mm BB86 shell was to use two rows of smaller bearings so that the BBcup and bearing are an all in-one opposed to being separate... guess I'll find out soon enough, wish me luck that this will work, next stop will be Dura-Ace 7950...


----------



## idgitman

idgitman said:


> And I'm back to near square one...


Well I did it finally near road ready, press tool came today, did't take much to set it up, grease everything and press in the new FSA 386 BB86 adapter BB. I did make one exception, didn't use the inner sleeve, the Park BB30 bearing removal tool doesn't fit thru it, if I ever wanted to change/services the BB I would be able to get it out. Other than that the cranks are in and spinning freely. Now to put the rest of the bike back together...LOL


----------



## rook

What is the fattest tire you can fit into an Altamira?


----------



## Mr645

Lots of room with the 23mm and I am putting on 25mm next week.


----------



## idgitman

*Been Quiet in Here...?*

Everybody must live in a part of the country where you can be out riding... I've snuck in a day here and there between all the snow and ice, but nothing consistent. So its pretty much left me with too much time on my hands to reassess my bike and shop for more stuff...LOL

Speaking of which, Performance Bike had one of thos2 killer 20% off sales and with my 10% team discount, points I alread had accumulated, and my 3.5% ebates, all of my savings combinded were to good to pass up the opportunity. my final cost was about $1200, not bad for a set of $2300 wheels.

So I pick up a paire of 2013 Zipp 303 firecrest tubulars. In all the spare time that I've had ive been reading up on how much more tubulars can offer a more plush ride dispite being stiffer and able to ride at a much higher PSI. 

I'll be picking them up this upcoming Sat. Also bought a pair of Vittoria Evo Corsa CX III tubular tires. 

Oh, and for my birthday I got a new pair of shoes...Vittoria Hora Evo's in flouresent yellow

Gonna do the tubulars myself, with my busy schedule, it should take about a week,

Will update with Pix ltr...

until then... happy cycling all...


----------



## TXRR

jsigone said:


> CX version count?
> 
> 
> Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> dirty switchbacks by jsig1, on Flickr


That is a great looking cross bike.......thanks for posting


----------



## roubaix_sj

cyclingBuddy said:


> Hey guys! I would like to share with you my reborn 2012 Fuji Altamira 2.0
> 
> Here are the components:
> Frame: 2012 Fuji Altamira 2.0
> Size: M/L (effective size is 56cm)
> Wheels: ENVE 45 custom-built with DT Swiss 180 ceramic bearings
> Handlebar: ENVE compact 42cm
> Stem: ENVE 100mm
> Seatpost: ENVE zero offset 31.6mm
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
> Groupset: Shimano Dura-Ace 9000
> Crankset: Rotor 130BCD with 53/39 QRings
> Pedals: Speedplay Zero Stainless Steel
> 
> Bike was built by my mentor Ed Gabon and most upgraded components were bought from Two Hubs Boutique in Foothill Ranch CA. Check out their website: twohubs.com and you will have a blast.
> 
> Thanks for your time and enjoy the ride!


your bike is probably the hottest bike I've seen all 2013 and 2014. Wow !!!


----------



## Mr645

*My 29 lb Altamira*

Finished my longest ride so far. 253 miles, 400k. Took 17 1/2 total hours on my Fuji. My Altamira held up better then I did.


----------



## idgitman

Zipps almost Ready... Took off the stock stickers and will be adding borderless Matte Black...

On another note, I went on a touring ride on Sunday. My-o-my the stiffness of the 2014 FSA K-Force light cranks really put more power to the ground with its beefy 30mm spindle, I just need to get my legs up to par to really show it...LOL Loving the added stopping power of the FSA brakes too, I just hope they open up enough to fit the width of these zip wheels...


----------



## idgitman

Mr645 said:


> Finished my longest ride so far. 253 miles, 400k. Took 17 1/2 total hours on my Fuji. My Altamira held up better then I did.


Awesome, and congrats on your accomplishment...see you've made a couple of changes too to coordinate with that awesome BoB frameset...Nice


----------



## Mr645

idgitman said:


> Awesome, and congrats on your accomplishment...see you've made a couple of changes too to coordinate with that awesome BoB frameset...Nice


Thanks  I replaced the stock white bar tape with black Zipp service course tape and padding under that. My hands felt better after 400k then with the thin stock tape after 200k. Same goes for my new Cobb seat. I can't say that it was exactly comfortable after 400k, but better then the stock seat after 200k. Other than that, it's all stock and going to need a new chain soon. There is a 600k next month and I may try aero bars to give me one more position to work with long the way


----------



## Sardond

Stone arch bridge by tommyputz, on Flickr

It's been on the Cycleops Powerbeam Pro trainer for the last 3 months. 

Virtual Training by tommyputz, on Flickr


----------



## idgitman

Sardond said:


> Here is mine. I'm still debating lowering the stem and cutting the tube down.
> 
> The new stuff by tommyputz, on Flickr
> 
> It's been on the Cycleops Powerbeam Pro trainer for the last 3 months.
> 
> Virtual Training by tommyputz, on Flickr


Nice, Our bikes were dam near twins, Until I modded it all out. Curious, your bike is a 2012 3.0, mine is a 2013 2.0 LE, but has the exact same color scheme... what does your frame say, C4 or C5 carbon?


----------



## idgitman

It was a lil nippy out, but got a good 30+ miler in... took this a breaktime... Loving the new ZIPPs, even in some moderate cross/head winds , didn't feel as though I had to death grip the bars...


----------



## Sardond

idgitman said:


> Nice, Our bikes were dam near twins, Until I modded it all out. Curious, your bike is a 2012 3.0, mine is a 2013 2.0 LE, but has the exact same color scheme... what does your frame say, C4 or C5 carbon?


Its C4. And good news, winter finally losing its grip here in MN. Just have to wait on the roads to get clear/cleaned up, and little bit warmer temps. Probably will get more snow tho. Took the Altamira off the trainer today. Picked up this bike yesturday and now have it on the trainer. Figure its ok to post it here as ASI owns both brands.


----------



## idgitman

Ok, I was curious about the carbon labeling, I got my bike from Performance as their LE (Limited Edition) I just figured they took a 2012 and changed a couple parts. When I took the bike in for a fitting I noticed that the frame said C5 carbon, I asked them did they realize that the product ad said C4, still does. They said it's C4, but when they looked at the frame they were dismayed that it said C5... Luck me, I guess...


----------



## idgitman

Hey Gang,

Anyone had any issues riding your Altamira in the rain? I'm riding the Icicle Metric this weekend and was debating to ride the Altamira or just ride my Fuji Cross Pro...


----------



## Mr645

I have ridden my Altamira in crazy weather. Rain so hard we could not see the road at night. We could see homes on either side, so we just rode in the middle. I hated it, but my Fuji did not seem to really care.


----------



## idgitman

Ok, thanks for the input.

I guess my concern coming off of the winter season and a fresh round of snow this week in the Wash, DC area is the corrosive road grime getting into the cable housings and other inaccessible areas.


I think I'll play it safe and ride the cross...

Thanks,
Again</SPAN>


----------



## Mr645

I have a little over 3000 miles on my 2012 Altamira and the cables have help up really well. Considering the price I paid, I have found that the Oval and unbranded details on the bike are good quality parts


----------



## avantcorevb

idgitman said:


> Ok, I was curious about the carbon labeling, I got my bike from Performance as their LE (Limited Edition) I just figured they took a 2012 and changed a couple parts. When I took the bike in for a fitting I noticed that the frame said C5 carbon, I asked them did they realize that the product ad said C4, still does. They said it's C4, but when they looked at the frame they were dismayed that it said C5... Luck me, I guess...


That's Performance Bike for you. I had great service from my location, but only because of one employee who lived for cycling. Now that he's not there, it's terrible. Better to stick with my LBS anyways. I have the 2012 Altamira 2.0 LE and took my 10% to immediately upgrade the stock FSA crank to an Ultegra crank. That FSA flexed every climb and sprint I did.

Anywho, here's my current rig:









Fuji frame and fork, Shimano Ultegra 6700 groupset, Easton EC90 SL components (stem, bar, post, rims) and Fizik Arione CX saddle.









Latest criterium, 15-second breakaway off the front with 7-laps to go.


----------



## idgitman

My social feed commentary:
'it may not be Italian, but it's still so Sexy... '


----------



## kamalgola

Hello Altamira fans,

First I would like to thank everyone for your passion for cycling, love for Altamira, willingness to share knowledge and help others.


After watching a lot of cyclists and images in this thread, I have noticed that the seat is positioned higher than the handlebar. Guess, it is the best positioning for the purpose. 


I am 5'4, inseam 28.5 inches, test rode S47cm Altamira 2.0 (best bike for specs, $ and your reviews). The seat was positioned in level with handlebar for my height and legs. I am curious what difference a seat higher than handlebar makes while riding? And to get that positioning do I have to opt for XS44cm? Will XS will too small a bike for me?


I appreciate all your help.


Thanks
Kamal


----------



## Mr645

XS might be a bit small. Make sure the bike shop gives you the proper time to find a good fitting bike. I am 5'7 and ride a S/M size Altamira.

If you look at the stem, the bars will have several spacers to bring the bars up to the most comfortable position. I set my bar there for long distance rides, 130-350 miles. I am higher up into the wind and the seat is slightly less comfortable, but as the hours add up the weight on my hands and shoulders become an issue. But for sub 80 mile rides I will drop the bars down on the stem and tilt the seat slightly nose down for a faster riding position. The Altamira is a full race bike so most people choosing the Altamira are looking for speed over comfort hens the low bar, high seat position.

Have the bike shop let you try the Altamia and then the Gran Fondo and each in different sizes if you would like. Either bike is a great bike that can do a variety of types of riding but you may prefer the fit and ride feel of one or the other.


----------



## kamalgola

Thanks Mr645 for your advice, it helps.


----------



## ExhaustPipe

Here's my 2014 Altamira SL 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Luxurious.Liquids

My Altamira, who I've fondly named "Raven"







I find Altamiras don't get enough attention in the industry.


----------



## Tom2.0

cyclingBuddy said:


> Hey guys! I would like to share with you my reborn 2012 Fuji Altamira 2.0
> 
> Here are the components:
> Frame: 2012 Fuji Altamira 2.0
> Size: M/L (effective size is 56cm)
> Wheels: ENVE 45 custom-built with DT Swiss 180 ceramic bearings
> Handlebar: ENVE compact 42cm
> Stem: ENVE 100mm
> Seatpost: ENVE zero offset 31.6mm
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
> Groupset: Shimano Dura-Ace 9000
> Crankset: Rotor 130BCD with 53/39 QRings
> Pedals: Speedplay Zero Stainless Steel
> 
> Bike was built by my mentor Ed Gabon and most upgraded components were bought from Two Hubs Boutique in Foothill Ranch CA. Check out their website: twohubs.com and you will have a blast.
> 
> Thanks for your time and enjoy the ride!


Beautiful!


----------



## TonynTX

*New Ride*

Picked up a close out 2013 Altamira Saturday....nice smooth riding rig.


----------



## bbarnett51

I've been all over the place on deciding which bike to get. The Altamira blew me away. Going back tomorrow to ride it again. I'm looking at a 2014 2.3 and 2.5 and will upgrade wheels to zips hope to post soon


----------



## Mr645

I haven't ridden a lot of different bikes, but I have tried several wheels on my Altamira and I stuck with the Shimano RS80/81 C50 for my rides that are typically flat and windy. The RS series wheels seems to do as well as anything out there for aerodynamics. IN fact they use the same shape as the Dura Ace C50 which is the most popular wheel on the Tour De France this year (Tubular version), but the RS80/81 has aluminum brakes tracks and is heavier. But since I don't do much climbing, the weight does not matter much, but since the RS80 can be found for under $800, makes it a great deal. Ride quality is excellent, smoother then the Oval 330 wheels that came on my Fuji, and the Shimano wheels are also quiet, and of course wet weather braking is excellent as well. Don't get me wrong, Zipp makes a great products and I almost bought the Zipp 60, but could not justify the added cost


----------



## Mr645

Has anyone noticed that Team Net App/Endura is using a lot of Altamiras even though all the press is about the Transonic?


----------



## idgitman

Nice and Welcome to the forum. PRE congrats on your purchase. I have tubular Zipp firecrest 303s on my 2013 LE 2.0, I'm quite sure they and the bike as I have it setup are far more capable than I am a rider. I live in the wash, DC area where the rural areas have nice rolling terrain, I've come to really appreciate the reduction in weight and the aerodynamics of my Zipp. Agreed the are expensive. If it were not for a performance sale, 20% off, and my ebates, they would have not even been a consideration... 

Happy riding on and with whatever wheels you choose.


----------



## idgitman

Mr645 said:


> Has anyone noticed that Team Net App/Endura is using a lot of Altamiras even though all the press is about the Transonic?



Found this on Bicycling...

Fuji Altamira SL (Team NetApp-Endura): Road Bikes of the 2014 Tour of California | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## bbarnett51

*New 2014 Altamira 2.3*

Got to put 40 miles on the Altamira today. I did Pinnacle to 300 twice and the visitors center 2 times. I can't find anything this bike is lacking. I'm not the athlete to really push this to it's limits but the bike is a jewel. Acceleration is really good and although that doesn't matter to me too much what DOES matter is the energy transfer on hills. I was expecting some improvement on hills but not the extreme difference I happily welcomed. There just isn't much energy loss on this bike. On the descent I was equally impressed. Max speed was 39mph and the bike was steady and turned easily without being twitchy at all. It stuck to the road. Hardly any vibration or road chatter makes it up to my butt. The ride is smooth. I don't see how you could find a more balanced bike. The perfect mix of speed, sporty but solid handling, and absolute comfort. I'm probably not even switching out the saddle. Looking forward to the MS150 on this thing.


----------



## bbarnett51

Forgot the mandatory picture.


----------



## ExhaustPipe

Does anyone know if the 25mm Michelin Pro 4 Service Course will fit on the Altamira? I have the Oval Concepts 932 clincher.


----------



## Mr645

I use the 25mm Pro 4 endurance. Could probably fit a 28mm in the fork and frame, the 25mm fits with plenty of clearance. I have the Oval 500 brakes and the inflated tire needs a solid push to get past the brakes but I not a problem. If I remember, I put the wheel on first and inflate once it's in place. I have the Oval 330 and Shimano C50 wheels, does not make a difference


----------



## ExhaustPipe

Mr645 said:


> I use the 25mm Pro 4 endurance. Could probably fit a 28mm in the fork and frame, the 25mm fits with plenty of clearance. I have the Oval 500 brakes and the inflated tire needs a solid push to get past the brakes but I not a problem. If I remember, I put the wheel on first and inflate once it's in place. I have the Oval 330 and Shimano C50 wheels, does not make a difference


Thanks Mr645!


----------



## Mr645

Upon looking at my 2012 Altamira, the front a 25mm or 28mm should be no problem, but the rear, the 25mm fits fine, I would be careful with a 28mm tire. The width is no problem but the 25mm is about 1/2 inch from the frame in height so a 28mm may touch


----------



## ExhaustPipe

Thanks for the info! :thumbsup: No interest in the 28's.


----------



## davamagic

Hi all. 

New to this thread - but have taken the plunge and bought a Fuji Altamira 2.3 '14 model over the weekend. Found out on my test ride that speed up hills is just something else. Will pick it up later this week.

I wonder, are there any other Altamira owners on this thread, based here in UK?


----------



## red elvis

Luxurious.Liquids said:


> I find Altamiras don't get enough attention in the industry.


 I agree. I think this bike deserves more recognition. This is the bike that Juan Jose Cobo ("The Bison") rode when he won the Vuelta in 2011


----------



## geekmom

New to this thread as well, replying so I can find it again. Currently riding a Fuji Roubaix 1.3 but looking at upgrading to carbon and the Altamira is on the list. Plan to ride a 2.0 LE at performance soon.


----------



## TheMerryTex

*My new baby*

Just picked up an Altamira 2.0 LE from Performance. I am in love with this bike, coming from a Trek 1.1 which had the worst shifting ever! I took it out for a short 10 mile ride and it was a lot better performance wise and felt great compared to my alu/car bike in the 1.1.

Taking this baby out for a good 25 miler tomorrow!


----------



## VeggieCycles

I just picked up a 2013 Fuji Altamira 1.1 frame. I've got it all set up and ready to go; aside from the front derailleur. Check it out,


----------



## Lara9261

Hello Fuji Fans

Proud new owner of a 2014 Fiji Altamira 2.1 Di2. This is my first road bike after using a friends old Trek for a few months and was hooked by the speed and all the great enthusiasts out there. I have been MTB for a long time and always wanted a road bike and did not want to make the same mistake of entry level frustration. Its all original for now, I will be changing saddle and post next, along with mtb style pedals.
I am hopeful to get some mad fiber wheels some time next year along with ultegra cranks and chain.




















Should I stay with the white saddle or get a black one? not sure yet.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Purchased a 2014 Altamira 2.1 over the holidays. The LBS did a few upgrades--he sponsors the collegiate team I advise and I "race" for him in the summer.

I only have about 100 miles on it, but so far so good.


----------



## Lara9261

The LBS did a few upgrades

I see saddle, cranks and black tape, anything other upgrades?


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Lara9261 said:


> The LBS did a few upgrades
> 
> I see saddle, cranks and black tape, anything other upgrades?


Stem (looks like a house brand knock off of the older Ritchey carbon wrapped stem), handle bars (Zipp Contour SL Short Shallow), seat post (Zipp SL Speed Carbon), and a Chris King BB.


----------



## Rashadabd

vagabondcyclist said:


> Purchased a 2014 Altamira 2.1 over the holidays. The LBS did a few upgrades--he sponsors the collegiate team I advise and I "race" for him in the summer.
> 
> I only have about 100 miles on it, but so far so good.


Congrats on the new bike, enjoy the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lara9261

The upgrade itch has started, in all honesty the oval components do not make the bike stand out. For now Fizik saddle and gigantix 45 mm carbon clinchers. Stem and post on the way, planning also ultegra, pedals and crank set next. Hard to justify $400.00 for the Di2 seatpost battery upgrade. So far logged 1000 miles and the bike and my middle aged legs have been a joy.


----------



## Lara9261

New Stem, Post, Cranks and pedals. 16.5 lbs. and an absolute joy to ride. I do not think this model with a few mods is inferior to any of the much more expensive brands out there. Di2 upgrade still very difficult to justify, I am not sure yet?


----------



## ExhaustPipe

The Di2 upgrade is definitely worth it. I've used Ultegra and Dura Ace both with zero issues. Over 11,000 miles between the 2 with no adjustments of any kind, it just works all the time, every time. :thumbsup:

I'm with ya on the seatpost battery upgrade. I don't think the battery on the frame looks bad at all. And really, who sees it? I get asked all the time "where's the battery?" Until I point it out no ever see's it.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Lara9261 said:


> New Stem, Post, Cranks and pedals. 16.5 lbs. and an absolute joy to ride. I do not think this model with a few mods is inferior to any of the much more expensive brands out there. Di2 upgrade still very difficult to justify, I am not sure yet?
> View attachment 304724


What post and stem?

The internal battery upgrade doesn't quite seem worth the money.


----------



## Rashadabd

Lara9261 said:


> New Stem, Post, Cranks and pedals. 16.5 lbs. and an absolute joy to ride. I do not think this model with a few mods is inferior to any of the much more expensive brands out there. Di2 upgrade still very difficult to justify, I am not sure yet?
> View attachment 304724


Fuji bikes are great for budget builds in my opinion. I agree that you can build a reallly nice competitive bike (weight, stiffness, handling) for a fraction of the price of some of the bigger/more popular brands. The same can be said for a number of Felt bikes, Giant's and Cannondale's lower end models, Norcos, Jamis bikes, Focus models, and the Garneau line. Fuji tends to give you better components for your money, but the sotck wheels, bars, and seatpost tends to be of a little lesser quality. All in all, they are a great option though and once upgraded can be stellar.


----------



## Lara9261

vagabondcyclist said:


> What post and stem?
> 
> The internal battery upgrade doesn't quite seem worth the money.


I upgraded the stem and post with Easton EC 90 SL. I will eventually change the bars also to Easton when the tape wears out. The bike feels much more stiffer after the crank and BB upgrade also. Now if my knee would ever heal I could get back on to 120 miles a week.

As for the Di2 seat post battery upgrade, I do not think its recommended. There will be no weight shaving and no performance upgrade also. The bike will look cleaner, but wow the parts are expensive. I will get the firmware upgrade, the LBS charges $25.00 and that is reasonable to me.

Any suggestions for touch up paint? The dropouts have some paint loss.


----------



## VeggieCycles

Loving my Altamira 1.1, just ordered the parts to finish out the mechanical Ultegra groupset.


----------



## jeremy_s

I broke down and bought an Altamira about 9 days ago and over the last 300 happy miles including a 72.5 mile ride, I believe she's perfect for me. It's a '15 2.0 LE (performance bikes version) and I added some things I already loved after my first 50 mile ride. 

Ultegra brakes
PF carbon bars
Williams carbon seatpost
PF cutout saddle
PF bartape 
lightweight tubes and hutchinson 25mm tires 
PF carbon pedals
Carbon cages

Got the weight down to 17-6 at the moment with pedals and cages. Trying to decide on wheels (the 527's are "awful") and then ordering an Ultegra crankset and calling it good. I'm going to ride the wheels off this thing.


----------



## EireAndy

Hi Guys,

I'm definitely an Altamira fan! 2012 2.0 model (bought in 2013), full 10 speed Ultegra, Ultegra brakes, changed the stem for a shorter Deda one to relieve some back pain and also changed to Deda 46cm handlebar for the same reason. Selle Italia saddle, Jagwire cabling (red). I use a set of Fulcrum Quatro's dressed in Gatorskins for training and a set of Dura Ace C24's dressed in Michelin Pro 4's for sportive events. I have over 13k kms done on the bike so many parts have been replaced over the last two years since I got the bike! I'm 6' and have the m/l frame.

Andy


----------



## vagabondcyclist

jeremy_s said:


> Got the weight down to 17-6 at the moment with pedals and cages. Trying to decide on wheels (the 527's are "awful") and then ordering an Ultegra crankset and calling it good. I'm going to ride the wheels off this thing.


While I agree the 527 isn't the best wheelset out there, I'm not sure awful is what it is. It's a decent training wheelset. What's so awful about it in your experience besides the rear wheel being a tad heavy and bit soft?


----------



## jeremy_s

Awful was an overstatement, it was self justification for loving to tinker and wanting new wheels. It's done now. Pretty much love the bike. Reynolds 46mm clinchers, Williams post, selle italia flite carbon seat, zipp service course bars, full ultegra, etc etc. Weighs in at 16-4.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

jeremy_s said:


> Awful was an overstatement, it was self justification for loving to tinker and wanting new wheels. It's done now. Pretty much love the bike. Reynolds 46mm clinchers, Williams post, selle italia flite carbon seat, zipp service course bars, full ultegra, etc etc. Weighs in at 16-4.
> 
> View attachment 307957


Nice build. What size?


----------



## jeremy_s

Thanks, it's a 56.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

The wheels are a temporary upgrade, but still worth showing off.


----------



## jeremy_s

Picture isn't showing up for me.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Fixed it.


----------



## laurido92

Here's my new 2013 Altamira 2.3 with Ultegra components. Only accessories added have been: rear light, front light, under saddle accessory bag. Everything else is stock for now.


----------



## EireAndy

*2013 Fuji Altamira 2.1 Di2*

I've moved on to my second Fuji Altamira! Self build and loving the new bike.

I bought a 2013 Altamira 2.1 frame and fitted it with Ultegra 6870 Di2.
Wheels: Dura Ace C24's
Handlebars: Deda Elementi Supernatural (46cm)
Stem: Deda Elementi Zero 2 (White, 90mm)
Headset: FSA (supplied with frame)
Saddle: Specialized Toupe Pro (White, 143mm)
Seatpost: Ritchey Comp 2-Bolt (300mm, 31.6mm, 25mm offset)
Pedals: Ultegra SPD-SL 6800 Carbon
Bar Tape: Bontrager Gel

Bottle Cages: Elite Sior Evo Carbon


----------



## Bumpstop

*Speed machine*

2012 2.1 with FLO wheels












Zoom-zoom!


----------



## jaygax

*altamira recessed brake mounting nuts*

Anybody here know the specific lengths on the recessed brake mounting nuts on the fork and the rear frame of the Altamira. I'm in the process of building mine with a dura ace 9000 groupset. I can't seem to get the brakes mounted. what specific length of nut on the front brake and the rear brake calipers?


----------



## diversity210

This is my first road bike so I dont know enough to say I am a fan, but I have had the bike for a week now and have loved riding it. The seat is awful but I have another one on order. The bar tape also made the bars feel to small so I had it changed to the Lizard skin DSP which looks awesome and is thicker. Ive decided to give clipless pedals a go and ordered some Shimano Ultegra pedals. So pray for me.

I did a lot of research on which bike would be best for me sticking to my 1500 budget. Went to a few different stores and tested out a Giant Defy, Kestral Legend Ultegra, Specialized Allez, and a Trek bike I cant remember the name of. I loved the Giant defy but when I went back the next day to get the bike the sales people completely ignored me for like 20 minutes so I walked out. Ended up walking into a performance bikes and tested out a couple bikes and fell in love with this fuji Altamira 1.3 after riding it. The sales guy told me it might be a little aggressive for my first bike but I told him I felt most comfortable on it. So he had the mechanic flip the stem so I would sit a little more upright and that was even nicer. Anyway went to the counter to purchase what I thought was a $1500 bike and turned out to be 1200 bucks, because they were having a sell to clear out all of their 2016 bikes. On top of that fantastic suprise he told me if I joined the buyers club for 30 bucks I would get 20% of the purchase back in store credit. So I was all over that. Went back the next day and used the credit to buy a helmet, water bottle, bottle cages, and catzeye computer. 

So far I have ridden this bike everyday since I have gotten it and the only thing causing me discomfort is the saddle which will soon be remedied by the one I have on order. Did Performance bikes beginners no drop ride which they host every Saturday. Its only about 15 miles but loved the ride and meeting new people


----------



## laurido92

Congratulations. She's beautiful. Hope you have many years of enjoyment

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Loon A Tic

Hi all. I have a 2014 Fuji Altamira that I was thinking about switching to either 25 or 28 mm wheels. It came stock with 23's. Has anyone upgraded to wider wheels or put wider tires on the 23mm rims that came with the bike?


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Loon A Tic said:


> Hi all. I have a 2014 Fuji Altamira that I was thinking about switching to either 25 or 28 mm wheels. It came stock with 23's. Has anyone upgraded to wider wheels or put wider tires on the 23mm rims that came with the bike?



I have run 28s on my 2012 Altamira, no problem. They were also on wider wheels.


----------



## Mr645

hmm, I have 25mm Schwalbe One and they fit nicely, 2012 Altamira. I also had a set of Michelin Pro 4 Endurance in 25mm and they fit, however the rear wheel had to be put on deflated otherwise it would not fit past the brakes. The Michelin 25mm was pretty close to the frame in front, at the top. I was thinking 28mm would not fit, although never tried.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

Loon A Tic said:


> Hi all. I have a 2014 Fuji Altamira that I was thinking about switching to either 25 or 28 mm wheels. It came stock with 23's. Has anyone upgraded to wider wheels or put wider tires on the 23mm rims that came with the bike?


I have 25mm Michelin Pro 4 Service Course tires on a set of Zipp 303 wheels on my 2014 Altamira. No problems. Had a set of 25mm Vitoria Corsa G+ on earlier in the year with no problem.


----------



## laurido92

I had 25mm Continental Ultra Sport on my 2013 Altamira 2.3 and had no clearance issues

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## sooni

The Human G-Nome said:


> I have run 28s on my 2012 Altamira, no problem. They were also on wider wheels.


This is good to know. Do you think the same applies to the 2001 frame? I am about to pull the trigger.


----------



## Hambone71

I'm always late to the party....

View attachment 320018
View attachment 320019


UPDATE: GEEZ, what's it take to insert a pic in this forum?? I give up. Worst uploader I've ever seen.


----------



## Nelomgals

Already 3 years happy with my Fuji Altamira Team NetApp-Endura Replica 2014.
Few upgrades (crankset and wheelset) but still love it !!


----------



## CMBravo

Very happy with my 2016 Altamira one.3. It is now one yr old . 1500 miles on it.Change saddle to Selle Italia. thinking of changing tires ?wheels? Any sudgestions


----------



## Lara9261

CMBravo said:


> Very happy with my 2016 Altamira one.3. It is now one yr old . 1500 miles on it.Change saddle to Selle Italia. thinking of changing tires ?wheels? Any sudgestions


I use a fizik Alliante regular and its amazing for me. I have 2014 2.1 and 28mm wont fit. I am using schwalbe durano 25mm and much less flats than the Continentals..


----------

